# MM hardwoods?



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with the hardwood pipes from MM? I picked one up and played with it at the store, but have no idea how well it would smoke.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I saw those on the site the other day. They brought to mind the small hardwood pipe Costner was smoking in "Hatfields and McCoys". I've no experience with them myself.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

They are actually not made cherry or maple like the name suggests, I believe they are poplar. I have one and smoked from it once or twice, they are not as good as the cobs, and mine burned hot, too hot to touch the bowl even.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> They are actually not made cherry or maple like the name suggests, I believe they are poplar. I have one and smoked from it once or twice, they are not as good as the cobs, and mine burned hot, too hot to touch the bowl even.


thats kinda what i figured would happen


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> They are actually not made cherry or maple like the name suggests, I believe they are poplar.


You'd think MM would sell a lot of hardwoods since they're more _poplar_ than the cobs...

Ba-dum psh.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've never heard a MM joke so corny.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I've never heard a MM joke so corny.


C'mon, you laughed a bit. That joke was a tenon a 1-10 scale.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

karatekyle said:


> C'mon, you laughed a bit.


There's a kernel of truth to that.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Just hope that Shukins doesn't weigh in. :drum:


----------



## bogiehdc (May 23, 2012)

I have a MM Hardwood. Like Derrick said, they burn really hot. Mine was so hot, that the glue holding the stem to the bowl, doesn't hold any longer. I guess you get what you pay for!:doh:


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, thanks for the input. Guess I'll pass then.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have one, don't like it. It has none of the advantages of cob (it ghosts, and doesn't smoke as clean and dry as a cob), but all of the disadvantages (the same cheap stem as MM cobs, similar construction, etc). They are super cheap, you can get them for like $2 online, so it's worth trying if you're interested, I suppose.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

This thread convinces me that y'all should not quit your day jobs to become stand up comics.

Remember what they say. "20,000 comedians out of work and you're trying to make jokes?"

Back to the OP. There are some who really love these little pipes. Go figure. If you do get wild and crazy and decide to try one, well you don't exactly have to take out a mortgage to get one.:noidea:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

karatekyle said:


> That joke was a tenon a 1-10 scale.


I know that you're clever so I'll count that as another pipe pun joke rather than a typo! :drum:

RG bump!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> Back to the OP. There are some who really love these little pipes. Go figure.


Maybe if you smoked one long enough to build up a thick cake it'd eventually smoke okay, but from the sound of things it wouldn't last long enough for that to happen. I think it might be the Hugh Hefner Syndrome at work, where M79 is as good as any other aromatic as long as you didn't actually smoke it (and were paid a bunch of money to swear by it). The hardwoods might look sporty in some social settings and be nice and light to clench. "I just LOVE your pipe, Sydney." Then again, maybe trying to smoke tobacco in them is a mistake. :hippie:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I had a sugar maple pipe that smoked well. Got it on ebay as a package deal with a few other estate pipes. Funny thing, it was the best smoker of the lot. Sure wish I still had it, but it was lost in the process of downsizing.

I am only guessing but would think that most pipes smoked in the early times of the US were hardwood.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pack loose and puff very slow and you'll get a decent smoke from them. For times when you just need a beater pipe, these will do fine.


----------

